# Animal ABC's



## kherrmann3 (Dec 15, 2008)

Basically the same as every other ABC game  Start naming those animals, people!

A is for Aardvark


----------



## irishlops (Dec 15, 2008)

B is 4 badger!:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 15, 2008)

C is for crocodile.


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 16, 2008)

D is for: DORMOUSE!

I've never heard of these little guys, but they are adorable! Here is a pic:

http://www.cosmicgardening.com/UserFiles/Image/leaflets/dormouse.jpg



Karlee


----------



## pumpkinhead (Dec 16, 2008)

E is for Eland!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 16, 2008)

Friesian

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friesian_horse


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 16, 2008)

G is for Goat!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 16, 2008)

H is for Harris Hawk of course :biggrin2:





^My little ToDD man


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 16, 2008)

Todd is soooo cute!

I is for Iguana


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 16, 2008)

He said thanks 
J is for jellyfish


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 16, 2008)

K is for Kangaroo

Once this game goes around once or twice, I'll start pulling out the weird animals lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 16, 2008)

L is for Llama....

Ooooh i found a double letter beginning!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 16, 2008)

Moose


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 16, 2008)

Nudibranch

I'm not lying! its seriously an animal - kind of.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 16, 2008)

Octipus!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 16, 2008)

Pangolin.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangolin


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 16, 2008)

Quetzalcoatlus


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 16, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Quetzalcoatlus



I was totally gonna put that!

oh! oh! oh!

R!

Rabbit!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 16, 2008)

Snake.


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 16, 2008)

T is for ..... Turkey!!



*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Snake.



Like this one?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes. Exactly like that one. 

U is for urchin.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Dec 17, 2008)

V is for Vole


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 17, 2008)

W is for weezel. 

Todd Is so lovely by the way!

Edited as I don't do the whole W is for lol.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 17, 2008)

X is for Xenia.

Xenia is a type of soft coral. I told you I knew some odd ones. :biggrin2:

EDIT: Here is a picture!


----------



## pumpkinhead (Dec 17, 2008)

Y is for Yak


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 18, 2008)

Why... Z is for Zebra of course!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 18, 2008)

... and again!

A is for Adelie Penguin.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 18, 2008)

B is for..... 

BEAR! RAAAA!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 18, 2008)

C is for...Chinchilla


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 18, 2008)

D is for Dragon


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 18, 2008)

E is for....

Elk!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 18, 2008)

F is for FROG


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 18, 2008)

G is for...

Guinea pig!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 18, 2008)

H is for HARE


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 18, 2008)

Ibis (a bird)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 18, 2008)

J is for Jerboa.

I think they are adorable! I seem to have to stockpile of adorable animals that a lot of people haven't heard about... *whistles*


----------



## maikochopstix (Dec 18, 2008)

K is for KRILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## pumpkinhead (Dec 18, 2008)

L is for lemur


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 18, 2008)

M is for *Meerkat*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nubian. They are a variety of goat.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 18, 2008)

O is for...

Osprey...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 18, 2008)

P is for Porcupine.


----------



## Hayley411 (Dec 18, 2008)

Q is for Quagga - extinct member of the horse family.

~Hayley


----------



## Dublinperky (Dec 18, 2008)

R for Raccoon 





Aly!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Hayley411 wrote: *


> Q is for Quagga - extinct member of the horse family.


Interesting fact: They are trying to bring back the quagga through specialized breeding programs of horses and zebras. They have some zorses that resemble the quagga, and they want to release them once a big enough herd is available. It would be a reintroduction of a species that looks like a quagga, but is not a quagga.

S is for Snakehead.


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 19, 2008)

T is for: Tapir

http://simonthomsett.wildlifedirect.org/files/2008/08/tapir.jpg


----------



## Hayley411 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Uakari-* is the common name for the New World monkeys of the genus _*Cacajao*_.

The common name is believed to come from the indigenous term for "Dutchmen"; their red faces apparently reminded the locals of sun-burned Europeans.






~Hayley


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 20, 2008)

V is for Viper.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 20, 2008)

W is for...

Woodpecker!


----------



## Hayley411 (Dec 20, 2008)

X is for....Xerus - a type of ground squirrel from Africa.

~Hayley


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Y is for Yellowtail. 

It's a fish and is delicious for sushi!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 21, 2008)

Z is for Zebu, a type of East Indian cattle.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 21, 2008)

A is for....

Aardvark! If I spelt that right lol....


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 21, 2008)

B is for...Beetle


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 21, 2008)

C - Cabbit 

LOL


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 21, 2008)

Cheater ^ 

D is for... Dingo


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 21, 2008)

E is for echidna.


----------



## Hayley411 (Dec 21, 2008)

F is for Ferret.

~Hayley


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 21, 2008)

G is for Gnu.


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 29, 2008)

H is for *Horned Toad. *





They are creepy looking guys.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 29, 2008)

I is for Ibex.


----------



## BSAR (Jan 4, 2009)

J is for Jaguar


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 4, 2009)

K is for Kinkajou.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 6, 2009)

l is for....lipizaner 





(sorry i wanted 2 add pic..:biggrin2


----------



## irishlops (Jan 6, 2009)

m is for...

Manicou


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 6, 2009)

N is for New Zealand Rabbits!


----------



## irishlops (Jan 6, 2009)

o is for 

osprey

i like addin pics.. if it



s not allowed, please tell me...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 6, 2009)

P is for Prairie Dog.


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 9, 2009)

*Q *is for Quetzal.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 10, 2009)

*R is for......*

*



*

*RABBIT!!!!!!!  *


----------



## irishlops (Jan 10, 2009)

s is for....
Saiga


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 10, 2009)

T is for Tufted Titmouse. It's a bird.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 11, 2009)

u is for Urial


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 11, 2009)

V is for Vampire Bat.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 18, 2009)

Quinquespinosus!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 18, 2009)

Err... We were on W...

Wildebeest.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 19, 2009)

X for Xiphosura (horse shoe crabs)

http://www.ucmp.berkeley.edu/arthropoda/chelicerata/xiphosura.html


----------



## Numbat (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmm, ah! Yellowfin tuna? Sorry that was the best I could think of 

Oh yeah, y is for Yak!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 19, 2009)

Z is for Zonkey. I don't care if it's a hybrid!


----------



## irishlops (Jan 22, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Err... We were on W...
> 
> Wildebeest.


lol! sorry. i forgot:shock:


----------



## irishlops (Jan 22, 2009)

A is for...antelops/ i dont care about its breed/kind.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 22, 2009)

B is for Bushbaby.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 22, 2009)

C is Capibara


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 22, 2009)

D is for Dingo.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 22, 2009)

and E is for Echidna


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 22, 2009)

F is for Fisher.


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 26, 2009)

G is for gerbil


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 26, 2009)

H is for Hoary Bat.


----------



## Degu (Jan 29, 2009)

*I* is for *Iriomote Cat

*




*
*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 29, 2009)

J is for Jay... Blue Jay, Gray Jay, whatever.


----------



## Degu (Jan 29, 2009)

*K* is for *Kodiak bear





*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 29, 2009)

L is for Lemming.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

M is for Marmot


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 2, 2009)

N is for Nighthawk.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 3, 2009)

O is for Octopus!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 3, 2009)

P is for Puffin.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 3, 2009)

Q for Quoll (marsupial in Tasmania, Australia, New Guinea; also called Native Cat)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 3, 2009)

R is for Reindeer.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 4, 2009)

S for Serval (a type of wild cat)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tapir.


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

U's a hard one  I'll keep thinking


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have one for U!  Upside-Down Catfish!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol

Volture!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 8, 2009)

Walrus (coo-coo cajou!)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 8, 2009)

X is for X-Ray Tetra.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 8, 2009)

Y again..
Yellow-footed tortoise


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Z is for Zebra Shark!

I just saw these at the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago yesterday!


----------



## Becca (Feb 8, 2009)

Are we starting from A again??


Ape


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Are we starting from A again??


Yup! 

B is for Bactrian Camel.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 9, 2009)

Cis a Civet Cat


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 9, 2009)

D is for Dromedary Camel!


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

E is for Emu


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 16, 2009)

F is for Flying Fox.


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

G is for Goldfish


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 16, 2009)

H is for Hamster.


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 19, 2009)

I is for Imperial moth.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 19, 2009)

J is for Jewel Cichlid.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 20, 2009)

K is for Kangaroo!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 20, 2009)

L is for Little Brown Bat.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 3, 2009)

M for Marabou Stork


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 3, 2009)

N is for Nine-Banded Armadillo.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2009)

O-Okapi!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 8, 2009)

and P is for Pika! 

Love those cute little critters


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 8, 2009)

Q is for Quail.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 24, 2009)

:bump

R is for Rhodesian Ridgeback.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 25, 2009)

S is for... uhh...

Salamander!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 25, 2009)

T is for Thylacine (Tasmanian Tiger)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 16, 2009)

U is for Upside Down Catfish. 

Keep the thread alive! :biggrin2:
:bump


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 16, 2009)

vole


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 16, 2009)

W for warthog


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 16, 2009)

Xoloitzcuintle

dog breeds work??


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 16, 2009)

Any type of animal works!

Y is for Yellow Lab.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 17, 2009)

Z is zebra finch


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 17, 2009)

A is for Albacore Tuna.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 17, 2009)

B is for Barnacle

well bunny was a tad obvious and grammatically incorrect


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 17, 2009)

C is for Chameleon.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 17, 2009)

D is for Dover Sole


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 17, 2009)

E is for Egyptian Mau Cat.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 27, 2009)

F is for Fairy Penguin


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 27, 2009)

G is for Giant Otter


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 27, 2009)

H is for Hermit Crab. h34r2


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 27, 2009)

I is for Impala


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 27, 2009)

Jerboa- an incredibly rare desert mouse. It is truely stunning, but endangered.

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/12_02/Jerboa5ZSLPA_800x566.jpg


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 27, 2009)

K is for Kangaroo Island Emu. It's an extinct bird.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 28, 2009)

L is a Large-eared Bushbaby.

Cute little thing


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 28, 2009)

M is for Mongoose. (Will's submission)


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 29, 2009)

N is for Numbat


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 29, 2009)

O is for Olingo. They're rain forest critters from South America.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 5, 2009)

P is for.. pigs...

lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 5, 2009)

Q is for Queen Bee.  I'm out of Q's!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 5, 2009)

R is for Rock Dove


----------



## hartleybun (May 5, 2009)

S is for Swaledale Sheep


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 5, 2009)

T is for Tazmanian Devil.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 9, 2009)

U is for Utonagans


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 9, 2009)

V is for Vaquita. I am pretty sure that is a type of porpoise.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 10, 2009)

W is Wapiti (aka Elk)


----------



## thewhiterabbit (May 21, 2009)

X is for Xenops
lol I had to look that up


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 21, 2009)

Yellow Warbler.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 24, 2009)

Z is for Zebu (an East- and South Asian ox with a humped back)

Starting to run out of Z's, too


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 25, 2009)

A is for Achilles Tang.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 25, 2009)

B is for Basilisk (yes, they do excist! Lol)

Basiliscus basiliscus


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 26, 2009)

C is for California Condor.


----------



## irishlops (May 30, 2009)

d is for Deuterostomes or Dik-dik


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 30, 2009)

E is for Elephant Fish.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jun 1, 2009)

F is for Field Flicker (Colaptes campestroides)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 1, 2009)

G is for Golden Lion Tamarin.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 17, 2009)

H is for Hermit Crab


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 17, 2009)

I is for Imperator/Emperor Angel.

ETA: A pretty picture!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 17, 2009)

J is for jaguarundi


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jul 18, 2009)

K is for Kookaburra


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 18, 2009)

L is for lorikeet


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 18, 2009)

M is for Miniature Horse.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 18, 2009)

N is for Nile crocodile


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 18, 2009)

O is for Ocelot.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 18, 2009)

P is for pangolin


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 18, 2009)

q is for quoll


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 18, 2009)

R is for Red Devil Cichlid.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 18, 2009)

S is for spectacled caiman


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 18, 2009)

T is for Tapir.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 18, 2009)

T is for Tapir.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 19, 2009)

U is for uakari monkey


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 19, 2009)

V is for Verdin.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 19, 2009)

w is for wren


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 20, 2009)

x is for x-ray fish


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Y is for Yellowthroat. (Another kind of birdie).


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jul 20, 2009)

woops, forgot the Z LOL

I jumped 1 ahead and did A, so I deleted it


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 20, 2009)

z is for zumbador


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 20, 2009)

A is for Albatross.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 20, 2009)

B is for Bongo


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 20, 2009)

C is for Chinese Crocodile.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 21, 2009)

D is for Dwarf Mongoose


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 21, 2009)

E is for Elephant-Nosed (Proboscis) Monkey.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 21, 2009)

F is for ferruginous hawk


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 21, 2009)

G is for Goldfinch.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 21, 2009)

H is for Hen Harrier


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 21, 2009)

I is for Indigo Bunting.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 21, 2009)

J is for Jerboa


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 22, 2009)

K is for Klipspringer.

(Cute little buggers, eh?)


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 22, 2009)

L is for linnet


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 22, 2009)

M is for Moorhen.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 23, 2009)

O is for ocelot


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 23, 2009)

You forgot "N". 

I'll just go with N... N is for Northern Shoveler.







Since you already answered "O", you start with either "O" to stay in alphabetical order, or "P" to continue in the original order.  Doesn't matter either way!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 23, 2009)

lol ooops I can't even do the alphabet!
I shall do another O to keep in alphabetical order lol!
O is for okapi


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 23, 2009)

P is for Pileated Woodpecker.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 24, 2009)

Q is for quokka


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 24, 2009)

R is for Rock Pigeon.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 27, 2009)

S is for sika deer


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 27, 2009)

T is for Toucan.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 28, 2009)

U is for urchin


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 28, 2009)

V is for Virginia Opossum.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 28, 2009)

W is for woolly monkey


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 29, 2009)

X is for Xantus Hummingbird.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 29, 2009)

y is for yellow tang


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 29, 2009)

Z is for Zedonk. (Zebra/Donkey hybrid)


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 29, 2009)

A is for anhinga


----------

